# dustblowing on Excalibur 21



## Krille (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi there Forumplayer

Does anyone knows how to improve the dustblowing
on my Excalibur 21
On my Ex-21 I think it´s to week.

Kristian
Sweden


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not familiar with that scroll saw.

If you are not able to find a way to increase the airflow in the saw, consider buying a small aquarium air pump. 

I do not know sites in Sweden, but for reference this is one in the US.

A Rena air pump is quiet. Several models to choose from. Just need to plug into a switched outlet, since they do not have switch on the pump.

http://www.aquariumguys.com/renaairpump1.html


----------

